# Etihad Travel Allowance - Posting outside of UAE



## Jamesss (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,

I have been offered a role at Etihad in Abu Dhabi, but it will likely be a role that will require me to travel and be away from the UAE most of the year. While I still intend to rent a small apartment in Abu Dhabi to claim the housing allowance, does anyone know whether there's typically a travel allowance or stipend for overseas postings (over and above housing/transport allowances)?

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you mean a per dime? An allowance for each period of 24 hours you are away?


----------



## Jamesss (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes something like a 'per diem'. My guess would be yes but given that it may be several months at a time, not sure if they will just ask you to use my accomodation allowance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jamesss said:


> Yes something like a 'per diem'. My guess would be yes but given that it may be several months at a time, not sure if they will just ask you to use my accomodation allowance.


Hahaha just realized autocorrect doesn't like the word diem . That should clarify now so you may get some answers. Normally, I've found them to be paid in advance for the number do days you are away but it could be Etihad does it differently. Have a look at PPrunes, you may find something on there.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Have a look at PPrunes, you may find something on there.


PPRuNe explicity forbids any mention or discussion of Etihad Airways related issues.

Etihad discussion prohibited - PPRuNe Forums


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sm105 said:


> PPRuNe explicity forbids any mention or discussion of Etihad Airways related issues. Etihad discussion prohibited - PPRuNe Forums


Oooh!


----------

